# Nissan 370Z vs tuned Nissan 350Z



## trev0006 (Mar 13, 2006)

Nissan 370Z vs Nissan 350Z turned.looks like these cars are very close in performance.


----------



## js112 (Sep 30, 2009)

i think it can be considered a legitimate and less-expensive alternative to pricier coupes such as the Nissan 370Z


----------



## verycooljdm (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah it depends how it is tuned thought. Both cars are pretty much the same.


----------



## _M7_ (Dec 6, 2010)

NOP they are not...if on straight way may be...not on curves 
...for me the bes tunnin are from Mines, esprit, mcr and yashio


----------

